# Help recovering sunken eyes



## Hair Bear

I s there any way to rescue sunken eyes?

Over cast bright day, rush formal shots with baying crowd behind me etc took several and now really ****ed off with my self

Any help would be cool right now!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Scrims, strobes, different location come to mind.


----------



## Hair Bear

Thanks, always helpful to know what I should have done but at the moment I'm dealing with what did happen


----------



## Sw1tchFX

dodge the sockets a little bit


----------



## Hair Bear

Thanks SwitchFX, I'm on it like a rash when I get home.

I had a quick crash at it this morning without much real success but I was rushing and in blind panic!


----------



## oCyrus55

Post a couple of the pictures and maybe we could help more


----------



## Hair Bear




----------



## Hair Bear

I got called out in the middle of posting those.

!st one is straight from camera, second has a test process on it inc colour balance, drop out red on nose tip, dodge and burn eyes, levels, sharpen

As she has some skin marks I would also like to find out about smoothing her face out a little, ani ideas and thoughts welcome


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Mkay, well, first off I changed the color balance, made it a little warmer so her lips weren't as cold. I than went over her face with the spot healing tool (the one with the band-aid) and went over anything that wasn't smooth. After that, I dodged the iris and corneas and the teeth to make them a little brighter. After that, I added a bit of a diffuse glow to make the drss a bit whiter and than flattened the image. I duplicated the layer and added a gaussien blur, set the opacity to 45%. I went back down to the background layer and sharpened it to retain detail. I sharpened the eyes a bit more. done. 






Pretty much, it smooths everything out while still keeping it sharp.


----------



## PNA

I worked on this quite a bit....It's not perfect, but the eyes came up better and the tip of her nose is a bit muted.

Your thoughts......


----------



## The_Traveler

like everyone else, I had a try at it.

shadow highlights to taste
dodged under eyes at 8%
Used a de-grunge technique from http://retouchpro.com/tutorials/?m=show&id=213
which was this:

1)    Make a duplicate layer;
 2)    Open the Gaussian blur filter and change the radius until the grunge just becomes invisible. Be careful here, getting the radius right is very important. Note the radius and cancel the filter;
 3)    Apply the High-pass filter at the radius you just noted down;
 4)    Apply the Gaussian blur on this layer at 1/3 of the radius;
 5)    Invert the layer (<Ctrl><I>), set the blending to Linear Light and the opacity to 50%;
 6)    Apply a Hide-all mask and paint white where you want to degrunge.



then I merged all to another layer


made a saturation adjustment layer and removed some red from face (masked outchest/shoulders - they are pale enough)


----------



## gtkelly

There's definitely room to 'save' these picts. My feeble PS skills got a pretty decent result. For the sockets I just duped a layer, burned and then played with opacity until it looked right. I slight 'glow' effect softens it up and improves it a bit more.


----------



## rajjai

and the prize goes too.... just kidding...
neat transformation, sw1tchFX.. wish I could afford Photoshop


----------



## Angie_H

Here is my edit... just quickly in photoshop. (before and after)






dup layer > screen > mask the face 
dup layer >levels and curves > mask in the eyes
dup layer > healing brush to remove blemishes/flaws/under eye bags
Dodged eyes and teeth 
removed redness and prominence from the tip of the nose.
dup layer > air brush filter (opacity set to 35%) > mask in only skin
dup layer > Sharpen


----------



## mysteryscribe

Is this like the hysterical woman in the movie airplane... People lined up to "help"  lol


----------



## bowronfam3

That uploaded HORRIBLY!  I'll try again later and re-post!  Sorry!


----------

